# IP-Adressbereich 68.142.249.* - 68.142.251.* aussperren



## budking (5. Mai 2005)

Moin moin,
meine Frage hat nicht wirklich etwas mit php zu tun, ich wusste allerdings nicht in welche Rubrik sie wirklich passt.

Bei meinem Homepage Counter notiere ich auch die IP Adressen der Besucher. Ich habe durchschnittlich knapp 50 Besucher am Tag, davon haben aber aber immer ca. 20 Besucher eine IP die im Bereich 68.142.249.* bis 68.142.251.* liegt.

Hat dieser IP Bereich eine bestimmte Bedeutung?

Vielen Dank.

Markus


----------



## Gumbo (5. Mai 2005)

*Re: IP Bereich 68.142.249.* - 68.142.251.**

Es ist möglich, dass die Besucher denselben Internet-Anbieter haben. Die verteilen die IP-Adressen aus einem bestimmten Pool (z. B. 68.142.249._x_) an ihre Kunden.


----------



## Photocharts (26. Dezember 2006)

Mhh, mal eine ähnliche Frage (weiß nicht, ob ich dafür einen neuen Thread aufmachen soll).

Bei mirsind heute angeblich schon 119 besucher auf der HP gewesen, normalerweise habe ich zu dieser Uhrzeit etwa 20.
Ich speichere jede IP, und habe jetzt einmal nachgeschaut, warum das dann so viele sind.
Die IPs unterscheiden sich nur in ihren letzten drei - vier Ziffern, sind sonst identisch.
Ist das ein Hacker?
Und wenn ja, wie kann ich dagegenwirken, dass diese IPs nur einmal gespeichert werden?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Dezember 2006)

Um herauszufinden was hinter einer IP steckt hilft oft eine Namensaufloesung. DNS funktioniert naemlich in der Regel auch andersrum, IP rein, Name raus.
Ich hab aus dem genannten IP-Bereich mal ein paar Addressen aufgeloest und diese scheinen alle zu Inktomi zu gehoeren.


> bash-3.1# host 68.142.249.50
> 50.249.142.68.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer lz321148.inktomisearch.com.
> bash-3.1# host 68.142.249.55
> 55.249.142.68.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer lz321153.inktomisearch.com.
> ...


Einen Hacker wuerde ich hier in dem Fall also erstmal ausschliessen.

@Photocharts: Du solltest den IP-Bereich also auch mal etwas untersuchen, denn lediglich anhand eines IP-Bereiches kann man nicht feststellen ob es Hacker sind. Alternativ kannst Du auch den Bereich mal posten, dann guck ich da auch mal kurz rein.


----------



## Dr Dau (26. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!


Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab aus dem genannten IP-Bereich mal ein paar Addressen aufgeloest und diese scheinen alle zu Inktomi zu gehoeren.


Und wenn man www.inktomisearch.com aufruft, wird man auf die Seite Yahoo! Slurp - Yahoo!'s Web Crawler weitergeleitet..... bei den genannte IP's scheint es sich also um die WebCrawler von Yahoo zu handeln.
Kurz gegooglet..... ja, Inktomi gehört zu Yahoo. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Photocharts (26. Dezember 2006)

Ach so...

Bei mir ist der IP Bereich von 
74.6.68.**
bis
74.6.74.**

Wäre super lieb, wenn du mal schauen würdest


----------



## Dr Dau (26. Dezember 2006)

Guck doch selber..... 

```
<form action="<?php echo $_SERVER['PHP_SELF']; ?>" method="post">
    <input type="text" name="ip">
    <input type="submit" value="Hostnamen ermitteln">
</form>
<?php
if(isset($_POST['ip'])) {
    echo gethostbyaddr($_POST['ip']);
}
?>
```
74.6.68.50 = UNKNOWN-74-6-68-50.yahoo.com
74.6.68.200 = lj611976.inktomisearch.com
Inktomi?! 
Scheint sich bei Dir also auch um die WebCrwaler von Yahoo zu handeln.


----------



## Photocharts (27. Dezember 2006)

Naja, ist ja eigentlich egal, ich habe jetzt um 11 Uhr schon 140 Einträge von diesen 74.... IPs, wie kann ich das verhindern?
Kann man die IP in Variabeln zerlegen und mit einem IF-ELSE Befehl verbieten?
Wäre sehr dankbar für eure Hilfe


----------



## pamax (27. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

du könntest den Suchmaschinen -Crawlern  verbieten deine Seite zu durchsuchen.
Stichwort: Robots.txt

pMx


----------



## Photocharts (27. Dezember 2006)

Ich versuche gerade, die IP zu zerlegen und dann die letzten 1-3 ziffern so zu machen, dass sie irgendwas sein können.
leider klappt das alles nicht so ganz:


```
$ip = $_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR'];

$teil = explode(".",$ip);
$ipteil = $teil[0]"."$teil[1]"."$teil[2]".";
```

da gehen die Punkte der IP nicht, wenn ich die ohen " mache, werden sie aber nicht angezeigt.
Wie kann ich denn jetzt auch den 3. Teil so machen, dass er irgendwas sein kann? Mit * ?


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Dezember 2006)

Mit regulären Ausdrücken (musst Du mal das Forum durchsuchen) nach einer beliebigen Zahl suchen oder mit einer Schleife eine Zahl nach der anderen durchgehen.
Beides geht aber zu lasten von PHP..... daher würde ich nicht einfach gucken ob der entsprechende Server auf Deine Seite zugreifen will, sondern ihn gleich von vornherein aussperren.
Entweder per Robotstxt oder per .htaccess bestimmten IP-Bereichen den Zugriff verweigern.


----------



## Photocharts (28. Dezember 2006)

So, habe jetzt also eine .htaccess Datei erstellt und in den Ordner hochgeladen, wo meine Dateien sind.
Aber irgendwie geht das trotzdem noch nicht so richtig, wie ich möchte.

Die Datei:

```
# Datei zum Regeln von IP-Bereichen
Order deny,allow
Deny from 74.6.67
Deny from 74.6.68
Deny from 74.6.69
Deny from 74.6.70
Deny from 74.6.71
Deny from 74.6.72
Deny from 74.6.73
Deny from 74.6.74
Deny from 72.30.226
Deny from 72.30.216
Deny from 72.30.177
Deny from 72.30.252
Allow from all
Satisfy any
```


----------



## Photocharts (28. Dezember 2006)

Keiner eine Idee, was falsch sein könnte?
Ist wirklich dringend...


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Dezember 2006)

Wenn ich mir die IP's so ansehe, vermute ich mal dass es noch nicht alle sind.
Daher würde ich es eher so machen:

```
# Datei zum Regeln von IP-Bereichen
Order deny,allow
Deny from 74.6
Deny from 72.30
Allow from all
Satisfy any
```
Ich würde die .htaccess auch ins Startverzeichnis legen.

Dir sollte aber klar sein, dass wenn Du die Suchmaschinen aussperrst, diese Deine Seiten auch nicht in den Index aufnehmen können.


----------



## Photocharts (29. Dezember 2006)

Mhh, ja, aber es gibt ja iwie keine andere Möglichkeit...
Zumal die Datei bis jetzt garnicht funktioniert hat, ich hatte wieder etwa 20 Einträge...


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Dezember 2006)

Photocharts hat gesagt.:


> Mhh, ja, aber es gibt ja iwie keine andere Möglichkeit...


Wie kommst Du zu dieser Annahme?

```
<?php
if( ($_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR'] >= "72.30.0.0" AND $_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR'] <= "72.30.255.255") OR ($_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR'] >= "74.6.0.0" AND $_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR'] <= "74.6.255.255") ) {
    echo "Du kommst hier nicht rein.";
} else {
    echo "Du ja.";
}
?>
```


----------

